# Prototype Paint - Got Gloss?



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

These are 4 of our standard colors.









Orange that someone splattered with some white and white!









Black and Red.









This is just a black that I tried to get a good picture of without the flash so you could see the high DOI (distinctness of image). It was hard to pick up with the camera, but it really has a mirror-like finish to it. If you look closely you can see the ceiling in the paint.

Oh yeah... all of these were brush applied.
Enjoy!

Carter


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

that's really good work. I have thought about doing this for my customers so they can see the difference. Alot of people dont even know the difference between high gloss and flat.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Carter, are those 'safety' colors, or just some random colors you are working on?


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Carter, are those 'safety' colors, or just some random colors you are working on?


 
Those would be the safety colors.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

What was the DOI? Is that a waterborne alkyd?


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> What was the DOI? Is that a waterborne alkyd?


 
Well, we can get about 96 @ 60 degrees and 90 at 20 degrees gloss. I don't have a DOI number, but will say that it looks like it approaches an automotive finish even when brushed on.


----------

